# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دندانپزشکی

## armin

سلام
حداقل رتبه مجاز و همچنین حداقل درصد برای قبولی در دندانپزشکی چنده ؟
حالا هرجای ایران حتی دورترین نقطه ایران هم باشه

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام
> حداقل رتبه مجاز و همچنین حداقل درصد برای قبولی در دندانپزشکی چنده ؟
> حالا هرجای ایران حتی دورترین نقطه ایران هم باشه


سلام 
اگه پسر باشین و کمی خوش شانس تا 1200 منطقه سه میتونید بیارین.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام
> حداقل رتبه مجاز و همچنین حداقل درصد برای قبولی در دندانپزشکی چنده ؟
> حالا هرجای ایران حتی دورترین نقطه ایران هم باشه


بوم کدام دانشگاه هستید؟ ( محل سکونت و تحصیلتون؟)

----------


## armin

پسر و آذزبایجان غربی خوی منطقه 2

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

دانشگاه ارومیه حدود 1600 منطقه 2 و دانشگاه اردبیل حدود 1800 منطقه 2.
سال 90  از شهر خوی دو نفر با رتبه ی حدود 1750 به دانشگاه اردبیل رفته اند. همچنین شخصی با رتبه ی حدود  1400 از شهر خوی در دانشگاه ارومیه قبول شده است.

----------


## armin.alba

یعنی با رتبه ۱۸۰۰ میتونم دندون پزشکی قبول شم ؟

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> یعنی با رتبه ۱۸۰۰ میتونم دندون پزشکی قبول شم ؟


در دانشگاه اردبیل آره.
البته باید ببینید سال 91 ظرفیت دندانپزشکی در این دانشگاه ها چه تغییری داشته؟
اگر کمتر شده پس رتبه ی بهتری هم میخواد اگر هم بیشتر شده پس با رنبه های بیشتر هم میشه قبول شد.

----------


## armin.alba

خیلی خیلی ممنون امیدوار شدم .

----------


## shivaa

> سلام 
> اگه پسر باشین و کمی خوش شانس تا 1200 منطقه سه میتونید بیارین.


گفتين اگه پسر باشي ...
مگه براي دخترا شرايط فرق ميكنه؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> خیلی خیلی ممنون امیدوار شدم .


خواهش میکنم.

----------


## kourosh khan

> گفتين اگه پسر باشي ...
> مگه براي دخترا شرايط فرق ميكنه؟


بله دوست عزیز برای دخترا فرق میکنه...تو رشته های بیمارستانی منهای پرستاری وزرات بهداشت  پسرارو با یه تراز برابر و نزدیک به دخترا،بیشتربرمیداره و احتمالی قبولی پسرا بیشتره..دلیلشم نمیدونم شاید برمیگرده به خصوصیات روانشناسی و روحی دختر و پسر

----------


## eli

خصوصیات روحی دختر پسر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! یعنی چیییییییییییییییییییی؟؟؟؟ :28:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> خصوصیات روحی دختر پسر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! یعنی چیییییییییییییییییییی؟؟؟؟


به دلیل انطباق و همخوانی بیشتر روحیه پسرها با این رشته ها هست

----------


## kourosh khan

> خصوصیات روحی دختر پسر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! یعنی چیییییییییییییییییییی؟؟؟؟


یعنی خون...باند پانسمان....زخم....و ..........

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> یعنی خون...باند پانسمان....زخم....و ..........



 :2:

----------

